# Dothan Alabama



## el_espectro (Mar 25, 2004)

Hello,

We've recently moved to Dothan, and are looking for a regular (once a week, once every other week) game here.  We open to trying new things, but at heart are D&D players.

Anyone in the wiregrass looking for players?


----------



## DamionW (Oct 4, 2005)

Don't know how far of a trek you're willing to make, but we're down in FWB and looking for players.  Just thought I'd let you know.


----------

